# Midland, MI - No: 09-1620, F Adult, stray, b/t



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.co.midland.mi.us/petadoption/details.php?id=2255

German Shepherd Mix 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Female 
Size Medium 
Complaint No: 09-1620 

More information for the breed German Shepherd Mix 
Additional Details:


Black/Tan, May Not Like Other Dogs 


Date Picked Up: 07/15/2009


I am located in cage 21x22. 


Midland County Animal Control
4371 E Ashman St
Midland, MI 48642-8882

Phone:<span style="color: #FF0000"> (989) 832-6856</span>

Hours:
Monday-Friday, 8:00am - 5:00pm

She will be held for 7 days for owners to reclaim and then will be available for adoption. You can call and place your name on her (to hold her) while she is in the stray hold period. This is a gassing shelter.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

beautiful girl


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Bump


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Pretty girl, doesn't look mixed to me....bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

This girl may not be put up for adoption due to possible dog aggression issues. Her 7 day stray hold period is up tomorrow and she would need a name put on her (by experienced GSD person) by then, and after she is evaluated that person/rescue would be contacted. If no interest is shown, she probably won't make it out.

Is there anyone that has room for her? I know of somebody that can pull her but she would need somewhere to go right from the shelter, as her own dogs are dog-aggressive.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Ill see if I can foster her for a period of time and give her more time to find a better home. I just called the shelter but they were closed I left a message with my number.

Only problem is Kye hes still only a puppy and I want to make sure she isnt too dog aggressive with him. But I will talk to my loving girlfriend and make sure I get consent. As I have learned in the past when a woman says "Do whatever the **** you want" it doesnt mean exactly that. So I need permission first. lol


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Thanks Slaen


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

I hope it works out, she is gorgeous.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

you don't have to thank me for helping.

ill keep you updated


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Please remember that the dog aggression she may show could be due to stress, from being in the kennel environment.
I would keep her away from your pup til she settles a bit. I wish you luck, I hope she can get a nice start asap!


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Good News!

The shelter called me this morning and said the adoption starts today for her. However (heres the good part) I am second in line for adoption. I guess another family is supposed to come in and start the adoption process on her. From what I was told the family had came in and saw her, played with her and put her on hold for today. So the guy there told me if they fall through than I am next. 

Only bad part is they are not open on the weekends and I would have to take a day off work to go get her. The drive is 2 hours from my home. I was also told the adoption fee is 35 dollars which includes a rabies shot and a license. But I have to make the appointment to have her spayed.

Lets hope the other family comes through and this girl finds a great forever home. I am excited for her. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

My friends that adopted the cream shepherd from there last week saw this shepherd and said she is a big girl and a nice girl. Areal sweetheart.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

She looks really nice. This morning the gentleman there made it very clear. She is NOT good around other dogs. But shes prolly just stressed out.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

bump


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Midland, MI No: 09-1620 stray, f. b/t*

Update

I just got off the phone with Midland county animal control and they said she has been adopted. They are just waiting for the paperwork to go through and she should go to her new home tonight. He said the people adopting are really nice.


----------

